

Terrorist plots, helped along by the F.B.I. - SkyMarshal
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/opinion/sunday/terrorist-plots-helped-along-by-the-fbi.html

======
SkyMarshal
TLDR: FBI infiltrates would-be terrorist cells and networks, helps them plan
and execute attacks, substitutes duds for live explosives, and arrests them
when they've demonstrated willingness and ability to go through with it.

